# Changing Employer on Critical Skills Visa



## Amit91 (Jan 4, 2016)

Hi Experts

I have been posting on this forum a lot in the past few days and I have to say that it has helped me a lot.

I want to change employer on my Critical skills Visa. So this process is termed as Change of conditions by VFS and DHA

My current critical skills visa is until 2021 and my new employer has provided me a rolling contract.

I have already started my application process with the VFS. I had few queries in my mind

1. What documents do I need to provide ? I'm sure it's not going to be whole documents list like I had to give when getting the CSV. I only got my CSV on 15th Jan 2016.

2. How much time will it take ? Will they take my passport ? 

3. What will happen to the Visa I have ? I currently hold a visa of 5 years on my previous employer, I can return to that employer later on after say 18 months contract.


----------



## joe117 (Sep 10, 2012)

I think you need to apply for a change of conditions CSV visa and submit all relevant documents required for this visa application (police clearance, medical letter, new employment contract, etc)

Whilst what you want to do is the right course of action, the question is what happens when you continously change employers in a short space of time??
Surely you will always be hugely inconvenienced by having to apply for an updated visa every time you do this.


----------



## Amit91 (Jan 4, 2016)

joe117 said:


> I think you need to apply for a change of conditions CSV visa and submit all relevant documents required for this visa application (police clearance, medical letter, new employment contract, etc)
> 
> Whilst what you want to do is the right course of action, the question is what happens when you continously change employers in a short space of time??
> Surely you will always be hugely inconvenienced by having to apply for an updated visa every time you do this.



That's exactly my concern, If I have to change the employer everytime I have to keep revolving around the VFS offices only. 

I don't know how do I get over this issue. No any employer will agree to give me job if I have employer name written on the VISA


----------



## panickdevil (May 25, 2016)

Amit91 said:


> That's exactly my concern, If I have to change the employer everytime I have to keep revolving around the VFS offices only.
> 
> I don't know how do I get over this issue. No any employer will agree to give me job if I have employer name written on the VISA


Hi Amit,

Apparently, when you have critical skills visa, you are free to move between employers as long you are working in the same profession and you report back to DHA every year about your current employer. 

Try to google "freedom to move on critical skills visa" and you will get more information


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

*Change of conditions CSWV*



joe117 said:


> I think you need to apply for a change of conditions CSV visa and submit all relevant documents required for this visa application (police clearance, medical letter, new employment contract, etc)
> 
> Whilst what you want to do is the right course of action, the question is what happens when you continously change employers in a short space of time??
> Surely you will always be hugely inconvenienced by having to apply for an updated visa every time you do this.


This advice is pretty much correct. Just note that the list of documents is often very different for each and every applicant.


----------



## crazyrohit44 (Feb 10, 2017)

Amit91 said:


> Hi Experts
> 
> I have been posting on this forum a lot in the past few days and I have to say that it has helped me a lot.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Did you finally got your visa changed to new employer?

Thanks and Regards
RJ


----------



## NitishJoe (Jul 17, 2018)

*Updates 2018*

Hi There,

I am also facing this issue right now.

Please advise if you had to re apply the CSA with a change of condition along with submitting all the documents?

Thanks & Regards,
Nitish


----------

